# Overcooking Transfers?



## gijoe985 (Sep 15, 2009)

Quick question-

I've been doing plastisol transfers for some time now. I've been looking into other specialty transfers and whatnot and I have been making sample shirts with multiple samples on them. Long story short, I've been pressing, covering with teflon, and then pressing other transfers. Will the transfers that get hit multiple times get overcooked and wear out faster? 

When I first started pressing I only had a 15x15 press and I had multiple shirts that had larger designs. I would press half, peel half, and then press the second half, but ultimately a few inches got press twice. 

I just wanted to get an idea of what that would do to the longevity of the shirt. 


Thanks!


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Tough question without a solid answer. The multiple pressing will probably not matter but only time and testing will give you the results.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I have been using plastisol transfers since the early 80s.....Yes they did make them back in the "olden days", however, the new ones have come a long way......

IMO overpressing by using too much heat or too much time will lead to premature failure of a transfer....Plastisol is a petroleum based product and with any plastic as it dries out it does become more brittle...

I may have years ago but in the present I "never" repress or use a teflon sheet.....It is my understanding that the "teflon" sheet can reduce the actual temperature 15 or 20 degrees.....

Like Ed said, do some testing......Cut a transfer in half.....Press one side according to the instructions and the other side with re-pressing using a "teflon" sheet....Was the tee 15 or 20 times and see how it looks....That will tell you.....


----------



## gijoe985 (Sep 15, 2009)

Yeah, I only use the teflon when making the "test shirt" I put the teflon over any other exposed transfers.

I made a shirt with all 20 vinyl samples Stahls gave me... a 8 year old girl from my church tried to buy it off me. She thought it as "pretty"...


----------



## gijoe985 (Sep 15, 2009)

I've been doing similar tests with plastisol as well... in case my last post confused that.


----------

